# Topsail 10/01 - 10/10_______Hurricane Party



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

My buddy T-Rex and I are on the way to Topsail for the surf fishing tournament. As of now the tourney is still on but we will fish even if it's cancelled. I'll be leaving Monday the 5th but Rex is staying through the 10th and will update the report after I leave. 
We are going to hit the surf tonight and sleep during the day tomorrow. The tourneys starts midnight friday. 
With Joaquin being a cat 3 and expected to go cat 4 today, we are expecting fishing conditions slightly more difficult than usual. I will report back periodically every day. 


East bound.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck and I hope the storm doesn't completely muck things up. Look forward to the reports.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck and stay safe. I hope the weather holds up for you.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

You guys take care....this storm is looking really bad for a lot of people. Tons of rain, very, very ugly. Be safe.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Find high ground where you can park your truck Sunday. Several feet can make a big difference. Otherwise it may get ruined.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Rex said no hurricane is any match for his Chevy.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Got her loaded down! Stay safe. Bite should be good after the storm passes!


----------



## enoman (May 24, 2015)

SeaPA said:


> Got her loaded down! Stay safe. Bite should be good after the storm passes!


lots of debris being washed up at surf city and topsail. might affect fishing a little. hope you have as much luck as last time, look forward to your photos. went to jooly roger yesterday. still good drum bite, some spots and pompano.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Good deal. If it's not too windy tonight we will try the jolly roger.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

As always, looking forward to the photo reports.........


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The tournament has been canceled but we are still going to hit it hard.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

nissan11 said:


> Rex said no hurricane is any match for his Chevy.


 man that is an expensive gamble. I've seen 6" of water that were no match for a truck, well match the truck. Be safe good luck


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

good looking water right there, would hit it hard while you can. 

that road down to the S end turns to a lake in no time at all with a good rain, would not want to be driving there this coming weekend.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Drum bite is gonna be on at the end of Jolly! just give it a little rain and wind.....


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lots of small black drum and blues from the surf at low tide. Gonna transition to the jolly roger in a couple hours.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Good luck guys.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The first casualty of Joaquin


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn you spilled your beer.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Breezeway living


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> Breezeway living


Living the dream


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Need a like button


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fishing the trough has been slow so far.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Founder starting to trickle in


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's raining sideways and upside down.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Somebody ask if it's raining 
...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great report and pics,looks like you're making lemons into lemonade.. good job !!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

You guys need more fishing gear.....lmao. Been there.


nissan11 said:


> Breezeway living


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

thread needs more Lieutenant Dan


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Hang in there. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job guys...hit that Jager...


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

No drum from the pier last night. We tried live croaker, cut blue, cut whiting, cut mullet and shrimp. There were a couple short runs from toothies and that's it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude what is that on the nightstand?????!!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are starting to see some rain. We are also losing brake pressure in the truck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, I guess a picture is really worth 1000 words. I didn't know that is how ya'll fished in Topsail. Good catch F350. Lolololololol


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

No F350 has nothing better to do than copy and paste. Perhaps he knows this group? I have enjoyed their reports. Reminds me of when I was younger. best - glenn


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great fishing conditions right now!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Is that a grass carp?


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Love the Breezeway. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks like a lot of trips up from the truck!
;-)


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fished the southern most access and there was less debris in the water but action was slow. We are heading to home port pub to try to salvage the night.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Gshivar, RELAX DUDE!!!
The whole Lt Dan thing is Humor...YOU might want to go back and watch Forest Gump again.

Does he need to know this group to comment on it? 

Nissan, only one pier you can drink on and buy beer. The JR... 
If you know Joey K.. (If you know him) I talked to him about an hour ago he is going to Drum Fish there tonight...and pin rig in the morning ...

Great Pics BTW

Keep em coming


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know him but we will walk out there later tonight and see what's going on.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the updates.... and thanks for making me wish that I was there fishing... no matter the conditions... 1 last thing.. HAS THERE BEEN ANY RAIN YET???? 😂😂😂😂.. Seriously. ...TIGHTLINES!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Buncha clowns


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool. You guys are hard core. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Dang! Awesome guys!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Those were not guys in our group. Kingfisher was tearing them up too. We only got one.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lots of seaweed today and it is rough. The wind is not blowing where I am currently fishing from.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Good to meet you fellas out on JR. Keep us updated on the fish. Did y'all catch any drum after I left last night. This is Riley btw.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It was good meeting you too. We did catch several more after you left. Everyone got one but me! We are going to try it in the surf tonight. 
My name is David, save my number and shoot me a text next time you go drum chasing at topsail.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Will do. Good luck tonight.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Surf drum


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Great fish gentlemen!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The forecast for the next 2 days is for heavy rain. We are going to try to catch some mullet and try for drum this evening.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was attacked by a shark near the surf city pier this morning.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

So jealous, thanks for all the pics and good luck today!!!!!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking a bit more nautical today. Good luck out there!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's turning into a good evening


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

are the spots bitting on the pier these days


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not the past few days.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Great meeting you fellas, it was a blast friday night! They still bitting.......


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Put a hurting on them kingfish! I'm heading home this AM.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Enjoyed all of the pics. Thanks.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Great work !! Need to a trip like this!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Enjoyed your adventure. Thanks for sharing. I tip my hat to y'all for hanging in there and you had a great catch. best - glenn


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice report. Enjoyed it.


----------

